# 522 VOD availability



## skyway (Mar 30, 2005)

Does any one know when VOD will be available for the 522? I thought it would have been released by now. I have software version L298.

Thanks.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Personally i'm hoping for 'never'!


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

YOu should have it now. WHen you press you DVR button on your remote dont you get a menu with a "Movies & More" option? If you do then that is your VOD!!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

kf4omc said:


> YOu should have it now. WHen you press you DVR button on your remote dont you get a menu with a "Movies & More" option? If you do then that is your VOD!!


No actually VOD hasn't shown up on the 522 yet.


----------



## skyway (Mar 30, 2005)

tsmacro said:


> No actually VOD hasn't shown up on the 522 yet.


I haven't this option yet on teh DVR page. Any idea when it will be available?


----------



## skyway (Mar 30, 2005)

Does anyone know if the next software relesae will add VOD for the 522? And any idea when its scheduled? I'm suprised that earlier models have the VOD but the 522 doesn't.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Why would you want VOD? You can order current PPV any time you want without paying a higher fee to watch movies.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, VOD isn't free unlike a lot of the cable offerings. Dish charges for it.


----------



## skyway (Mar 30, 2005)

I was curious about the VOD and wanted to see if it offered more movies vs. the PPV. 

So, no one has any idea of VOD availability for the 522? There wasn't any news on the last chat.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

skyway said:


> I was curious about the VOD and wanted to see if it offered more movies vs. the PPV.
> 
> So, no one has any idea of VOD availability for the 522? There wasn't any news on the last chat.


To satisfy your curiousity is easy enough. Just go to a local Dish dealer in your area. Most of them have a demo in their showroom that's hooked up to usually either a 625 or 622, both of which have Dish on Demand. That's what I did the last time I got a new cell phone, the same store also sold Dish and had a 625 as part of their demo. So I picked up the remote to check out the "On Demand" feature, lest to say I was underwhelmed. There was just three or four older movies all for $1.00 more than regurlar PPV. That's why now I don't care if my 522 ever gets it I just don't see it as having any value at all for me. To be honest no one here has any idea when On Demand may or may not be available so if you really are that curious go to store and check it out, or if you have friends or family that have it there's another option for ya.


----------

